

Tumblr Beta - rob
http://www.tumblr-beta.com/

======
zsection
I don't get it...what's changed apart from everything looking bigger? I felt
it was silly of me to put in my login details to be honest...but like a
plonker, i did.

~~~
d0mine
"looking bigger" is good for smartphones.

~~~
cjc
agreed. It fits perfectly on the iPhone. Check it out if you're browsing from
one.

------
beaudeal
they've definitely made some optimizations for the iphone, and i think we
might begin to see the introduction of some 'pro' features with this
release...i'm not sure exactly what they have in store, but i'm excited to see
how they plan to monetize tumblr

------
joshwa
phishing site?

edit: apparently not: <http://staff.tumblr.com/post/45588160/tumblr-4-beta>

~~~
anotherjesse
phishing was the first thing I thought of.

I understand if you need to run the site on another domain (because of
cookies) but please don't train your users to be phished. The login page
should have been on tumblr.com/beta (or beta.tumblr.com) that posts to the
other site (or if you have an authenticity token to protect against CSRF posts
to the login path, you could iframe the login page from tumblr-beta.com/login
inside a tumblr.com domain).

